# LFS in Buffalo Region?



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

I am going on a short trip to the buffalo/cheektowaga/niagara region in a bit, and was wondering if anybody knew of any worthwhile FRESHWATER places to check out and take advantage of the low prices


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Great Store:
http://maps.google.ca/maps/place?q=the+fish+place+north+tonawanda+ny&cid=12143705224064420551

And here's a post detailing a LFS store tour some fish club folks and I went on in December 2007. Photos are mine. Trip was to Niagara on the us side.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?161773-FishShop-Tour-Photos&


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Go Visit Lotsoffish from Aquabid. He's located in Kenmore NY (near Tonawanda).

Nice guy with his own fishroom, that he allows folks to buy from him direct.

Best to contact him trough Aquabid.


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

**

Thanks for the good advice! Any experience on bringing livestock (small fish/shrimp/plants) across the border? Is it a "at-your-own-risk" type of thing, or should I just avoid it altogether?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

When we came back over the border, we had our receipts ready, and to answer the question "Anything to declare?" we told them that we were just bringing home some tropical fish for our home aquariums. The receipts are to proove the amount was below the daily taxable spending amounts.


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

**

Oh ok awesome... I was under the impression that it was illegal to bring livestock across the border for some reason...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Does the US have better selection than GTA? Why do people go buy fish in the US?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

solarz said:


> Does the US have better selection than GTA? Why do people go buy fish in the US?


Just nice to visit some new stores, and see what's of interest over the border. Prices are all over the place.


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

I had a look at your tank, will, and it sounded like a fun trip! you certainly got some great photos...i don't know much past point-and-shoot myself, but some pics looked like they were taken with a fish-eye lens? (hehe) annnyway, since this unfortunately isn't a trip devoted to shopping for fish, i think i can talk my family into stopping at one or two worthwhile stores...

i'll definitely try to make it to that fish place, sounds right up my alley, and maybe one more store with a larger freshwater selection


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

Hack02 said:


> Go Visit Lotsoffish from Aquabid. He's located in Kenmore NY (near Tonawanda).
> 
> Nice guy with his own fishroom, that he allows folks to buy from him direct.
> 
> Best to contact him trough Aquabid.


Thanks,  apparently he is the owner of the Fish Place that will mentioned


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

bluberrymuffin said:


> annnyway, since this unfortunately isn't a trip devoted to shopping for fish, i think i can talk my family into stopping at one or two worthwhile stores...


Yep its a fisheye lens. hard to take photos in tight isles.

In my trip journal I mentioned visiting two stores, one was "around the corner" from the other. So one is Pets Plus, and the other That Fish place.


----------

